# HELP downloading driver for Graphtec Craft Robo Pro



## llb4smith (May 10, 2010)

I just bought this equipment and am having trouble downloading the driver. (the CD it came with said it was not compatable with my Windows 7). I went to graphtecamerica.com and was able to successfully download the Robo Master and Cutting Plotter Controller however the 64 bit driver will not download properly. We have tried several times, also disabled my Mcafee and tried to to download and still will not work.

My plotter test worked great, the robo master works except the "cut" icon is not active and when I try to send art to the plotter it says the driver needs to be installed. I have been on the phone with Graphtec today for several hours and he seems stumped. 

Any suggestions?? This is so frustrating. I am using an Hp laptop w/ windows 7.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Let me know if you need further information.
Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Can they send you a CD?


----------



## llb4smith (May 10, 2010)

Ok, finally got it!! Spoke to another tech support guy this morning and it was a matter of getting the device properly located and recognized on my computer. 

Now, I just need to learn how to use this thing.

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## jamesb480 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,
Lisa, i am having the exact problem you had. what did the second tech tell you to do that fixed it. I have two computers one vista and one xp but i would like to have at least one 64bit windows 7 machine as backup.

Thanks


----------



## archproject (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesb480 said:


> Hi,
> Lisa, i am having the exact problem you had. what did the second tech tell you to do that fixed it. I have two computers one vista and one xp but i would like to have at least one 64bit windows 7 machine as backup.
> 
> Thanks


Yes Lisa what did they tell you to do ? I am having the same problem but on a 32bit laptop windows 7. I don't even see the graphtec ce5000 40 in my printer list. 

Please help us


----------



## tshirthippie (Jul 25, 2010)

I had same problem. What I found was, the driver installs 3 different versions. In the set up screen there is a drop down menu. Pick the correct driver and it will work fine.


----------



## archproject (Dec 31, 2009)

tshirthippie said:


> I had same problem. What I found was, the driver installs 3 different versions. In the set up screen there is a drop down menu. Pick the correct driver and it will work fine.


Thanks, 

I got it to display Graphtec CE5000-40 in my printer list heheheh ... I had uninstall everything and then the there will be a device in the UNSPECIFIED list and then just right-click that and click troubleshoot and it displayed it correctly in Printers list.


----------



## Reebok78 (Jun 7, 2011)

i have a problem with the driver install,i installed the driver but i still cant get it to cut its not highlighted.i have the cc100 robo any help would be great


----------

